# Zilla Controller



## Kelley Mayo (Dec 11, 2020)

I got a 1 k zilla controller and i am pretty sure i have everything wired in right but get no motor operation when I hit the throttle. I am at a loss as to what to do. I have gottn some help form the company but it would be nice to get this running. Any suggestions?


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

"Hey Doc, I'm not feeling to well. What do you think it could be?"

Need more info
...what wiring diagram did you use?
...what have you checked, so far?
...what did the "company" suggest?


----------



## Kelley Mayo (Dec 11, 2020)

Sorry its been a long road. I had to make my own wiring diagram based off the diagram sent by Manzanita Micro. That is the company I have been working with and got the ZIlla from. I have check the motor operation by applying direct voltage to it. I have tested voltage at the controller and have battery voltage into but nothing coming out. Looking at the data it looks like i have throllte input


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Posting the wiring diagram you made might help and the wiring diagram from Manzanita Micro.
You have verified that the motor works √
Voltage to controller √
No voltage coming out √
What throttle type 0-5V, 0-5Ω etc ?
Battery voltage? from looking at your other threads i see you are using LA deep cycle 12V batteries.
The more info you provide the sooner someone may have an answer for the problem. Could it be the wrong throttle type?
later floyd


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrong throttle pot, wrong throttle wires, low voltage cutoff, high current cutoff,,,,
Like @Functional Artist and @floydr said too many things it could be without any actual user data, and maybe pictures also.

Op did say it worked on the bench, so I guess install error.


----------



## Kelley Mayo (Dec 11, 2020)

I figured it out. Think it was low battery power. I found one bad battery in the series traded it out and had motor operation. it moves but very slow. I only have 4 batteries wired in. Any recommendation on battery packs or battery type?


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Well, with the info that we have to work with, I'd have to say that you need a really big one  

Maybe about "this" big 
...or maybe even a little bit bigger, if you want to go further


----------



## Kelley Mayo (Dec 11, 2020)

I am using the Deka Marine master DC27
12 volts deep cycle lead acid battery 
12 volts 575 cca 715 ca bci 27


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Had 12 of the equivalent trojans wired series on the first iteration of my ranger which was the load capacity of the truck. Got 12 miles uphill to work had to recharge to comfortably get back home, lasted 2 years, was so tail heavy it was scary to drive the freeway. 8kwh volt pack lifepo4 is the equivalent for 1/4 the weight.


----------



## Kelley Mayo (Dec 11, 2020)

Ya I think that is what i am going to run into to . This is a school project so resources ( money ) is non existent. I can submit for a grant in the spring for the money if I can find something that will work. Any suggestions? This car will never see the road per say. We built it to build it and promote our program. and show the kids what the future will look like in the automotive world.


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

I would look for lithium battery packs on Genuine Lithium Batteries for DIY Projects currently they have a Samsung EV 12s pack 44.4V 2kWh two in series would give you 88.8V nominal and ~4kWh enough to drive on campus. BHU has had complete EV battery packs in the past. You would be able to show how a BMS is wired to the battery and why it is important for the health and safety of the battery.
Later floyd


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

We have a local FLA recycle place that has limited life used starting batteries for almost free. While not optimal, does move the vehicle and is extremely charge tolerant. I suppose it depends on what you want to demonstrate. Lithium kinda demands a BMS, which is useful for teaching that practice and future cars will have onboard. We also have a lithium recycle place, but I haven't had any success persuading them to part with inventory.

Can't help more there, wasn't a teacher and the jury is still out on my batch of boyscouts I mentored.


----------



## Kelley Mayo (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you all for your input. I have it figured out for the most part and have come to conclusion that my battery pac is just not the right application for what I am looking to do. So the next question i have is what should I be looking for when it comes to batteries? I now lithium will be the way to go. When looking what should i be more focused on? My train of though is Voltage but is that correct? should I be looking at amperage or kwh any input?


----------

